# New aviary



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

I was sort of suprised into getting a rescue owl, so had to scrabble to make the aviary - but it is now just about done!
It is made from Heras security fencing, wood scrounged from potato boxes at the farm next door, scrounged ply, and some stuff I did actually have to buy... owl is coming tomorrow. It is a rescue bird with no A10, so is essentially worthless as it may not be sold or bred from. Luckily, I don't put monetary value on my animals!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

That looks pretty impressive!

Rather lovely cat as well :lol2:


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

That is a great aviary - what type of owl is he/she?


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

She is an Eagle Owl. A large, grumpy unhandled for years one! My mentor was the one who originally caught her in hertfordshire when his rescue was out there 12 years ago. She then got rehomed by the RSPCA to a lady who has since moved up to cambs and when her marriage broke down she sought out a local rescue and found - my mentor again! So she found her way back to him after 12 years and moving house too! Very peculiar..


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Get a double door on it an it'll be perfect! 

Amazing how you can make that from 'scrounged' materials yet a lot of people make a pig's head when they spend 100's on brand new materials. :lol2:


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Some things are meant to be and it's a relief that although she's been a bit neglected in handling, she has been looked after in other ways... Best of luck with her   

Looking at your locality I'm also guessing you're not very far from me... my house is almost literally on the Cambs/Norfolk border!!!


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

LoveForLizards said:


> Get a double door on it an it'll be perfect!
> 
> Amazing how you can make that from 'scrounged' materials yet a lot of people make a pig's head when they spend 100's on brand new materials. :lol2:


Thanks, it probably cost about £180 for the stuff I had to buy, the roof sheets are quite expensive, as is weldmesh. Now, the door, I agree on the double but for now it opens inwards and is hinged on the left so is reasonably hard to fly out of (no excuse I know!) We will get round to something at some point!

Lola, we are about two miles outside of Wisbech, on a teeny tiny farm road, so yes, I expect you are close!


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Yup you're probably about 5 mins away!!! It's always good to meet another local person


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

A nice large, well built aviary. I would get the double door on sooner rather than later, as I lost my first bird due to this. You might want to put some polythene behind the corner perches to make it easier for cleaning.


----------

